# Cranksets SRAM vs FSA



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi: does anyone have any opinions on the relative merits of a SRAM Red compact crankset vs. a FSA K-Force Lite? Seem to be about the same weight but the red seems to sell quite a bit cheaper in general. 

Thanks for any insight you have.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I jipped this from another thread here, which is of many to have circulated this link, a comparison of stiffness:
http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5361
I know it's accounting the SL-K light as opposed to K-Force, but assuming it's representative of how stiff FSA makes their cranks, comparing the K-Force and Red is this regard is negligible in performance and perhaps feel. Q-factor doesn't differ between the two either.

FWIW, the dislikes of Red's chainrings have existed beyond mention in that link, with SRAM ultimately revising the chainrings at some point. Some riders even now (notably Levi Liephimer) opt for the time trial rings (which don't come in compact size). But then again, FSA is considered far from having the best shifting properties. Like with any product, there's people who don't have such issues. So another draw, perhaps.

If it was me: I'd just get the Red based on price,but the K-Force if I really favored its aesthetics. Upgrading chainrings would only come into consideration if I had an actual problem, which isn't necessarily likely.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't get the sense that FSA has the best quality control. Loose pedal inserts in FSA carbon cranks seem more common. 

If you want an alternative to SRAM, how about Fulcrum by Campy? Better rep for carbon cranks.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Double post, damn mysterious ether we call the www.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Fulcrum is really nice. Installation wise I prefer it over Sram and FSA. But for me, the cost is too much. So I'm going with a Sram Force crank with Red chainrings.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks. I have also been looking at Fulcrum and might jump on one if it works out. I'm playing this winter game involving an arbitrary weight goal and budget for my build. I'm pretty sure it will work out, but the hunt is kind of enjoyable.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Out of the box:
http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-AEROZINE-R...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item25588c5ac8

768g with bb, vs. 760 for Red with GXP bb. Stronglight is nice stuff.



Oops, bad copy/paste again. Fixed - thanks for the correction.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

rx-79g said:


> Out of the box:
> http://bike.com/shimano-sti-shift-boss-barrel-stops-flat-pair-cables-and-housing
> 
> 768g with bb, vs. 760 for Red with GXP bb. Stronglight is nice stuff.



The link you posted is for downtube adapters.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I ended up purchasing a Sram Red compact crankset and a "conventional" (non ceramic) Sram bottom bracket. I'm not a really heavy or strong person so I think that any deficiencies in Sram vs. FSA (or any other) will be negligible or meaningless for me. It seemed that the Red crankset consistently sold for a good $100 less than, for example, the FSA K-Force Lite, etc. in both the "lightly used" and "deep discounted new" markets.

Anyway for anyone who's interested I weighed them:
Sram Red compact crankset 50-34, 170mm arms: 625 gm
Sram GXP non-ceramic BB: 111 gm
Total: 736 gm


----------

